# secular First Communion gift ideas wanted



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I am an atheist, but an eight-year-old friend of the family will soon be having her First Communion and I was hoping to give her something that recognized her rite of passage. I was hoping to come up with something special to acknowledge that she's leaving little-kid-hood and beginning a journey toward adulthood, but I'm sort of drawing a blank. All I can come up with is a journal or sketchbook, which are possibilities but I'd love more ideas. Anyone?


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

I will try to think. My ds is making his communion this year as well. Most time ppl give religious gifts or savings bonds, though I realize your asking for something different.

I will give it some thought and try to help


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

The first thought that pops into my head (after reading the title twice) is a piece of jewelry. Somthing that looks "grown up" but still appropriate for a young girl. (If that makes any sense.) Or maybe a locket?

My niece was given a nice picture frame as one of her First Communion gifts. They put a picture of her in her dress in it.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes of course what am I thinking, I got much jewlery for my first communion. I misread the OP and thought it was a little boy, that is why jewlery didn't enter my head. I think that is a great idea. If her ears are pierced you could get her those as well.


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

A book. Always the perfect gift.

Personally i'd go for the Little House books. One or two, or the whole set, depending on how much you'd like to spend. Nothing is an acknowledgement of growing up quite like a set of "chapter" books.

Also friendly to all kinds of family values, both secular and religious.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Money is always good.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dh got a savings bond. Books are also great. I plan on getting my dd a beautiful bracelet when she has her First Communion.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas! I don't want to go the money route because I don't feel especially obligated to give a gift at all; if I give one I want it to be meaningful. My only concern with jewelry is that I remember my Catholic friends getting tons of it- and I want to be special.







I' going to try to think of a just-right book, but would love to hear more ideas too!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

The Chronicals of Narnia are in the booklet of Communion gift ideas that came home with my ds from school. He obviously goes to Catholic school and will receive his first communion this month. Gifts for boys -- now there's a challenge -- sigh...

I really like the journal idea. If you didn't do a written journal, perhaps you could find a nice sketchbook and some pastels or something like that. Just the fact that you are thinking of her when this isn't your belief is wonderful.


----------



## Greenie (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trini*
The first thought that pops into my head (after reading the title twice) is a piece of jewelry. Somthing that looks "grown up" but still appropriate for a young girl. (If that makes any sense.) Or maybe a locket?

My niece was given a nice picture frame as one of her First Communion gifts. They put a picture of her in her dress in it.

My first thought was a little silver locket with her birthstone in it. www.bluenile.com has some really nice peices.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks- I was just thinking of a coming-of-age book like Harriet the Spy or The Mixed of Files of Mrs. Basil E. whatever- keep 'em coming!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

how about making her a special treasure/jewlery box. She willmost like likely get lots of jewlery, money as well as a beautiful rosary and a nice special place top store these treasured memories would be box made just for such an occaision. I don't mnow how crafty you are but even a craft paper box can be painted/decopaged/have beads and sparkely things glued to it. decopage colages are good because you can find things really meaningful to her and tothe day.


----------



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

I am not sure what you believe in but knowing my atheist friends they would want to give something showing the wonder of the world she lives in now. Maybe a camera and scrap book? rather then everyone trying to show her the world how they want her to see it, maybe he should show everyone how she sees it.

Just a thought.

Blessed Be,
Kontessa


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for the new ideas- still contemplating-


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

I got a purse for my first Communion. Not particularly significant but a big deal to me because it was my first real grown-up purse. I also got jewelry, books, figurines, and money but it's the purse that sticks out in my mind. I also like the sketchbook idea.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

My favorite gift for my communion was my baseball mitt







I still remember getting it & how excited I was. I got mostly money & bought a bike (blue with a banana seat







). None truly significant. I'm sure I got some figurines (blech) b/c my grandmother was big on those. Jewelry is definitely a nice option.


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I got a sketch book and markers for my 1st Communion. That was 30 years ago and I still remember it!

I love the idea of the camera and scrapbook!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I was just thinking of getting a subscription to New Moon-


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

If you're still thinking of a book, what about "Anne of green gables" ??
(but I definitely love the journal, sketch book, markers ideas.....)


----------

